# House s8ep14?



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

My season pass didn't grab tonight's episode, and the to-do list on my Premiere says it wasn't recorded because it appeared in the my shows or the to-do list within 28 days of broadcast. As far as I can tell, the first air date is tonight. Did anyone else see this behavior from your TiVo?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

It was an ep that was bumped a few weeks ago by the Daytona 500 delay. I scheduled it to record as a result of remembering that. Others were able to delete it from the queue before it got bumped, so it didn't get treated as a rerun.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Mine messed it up too.

It thinks both House and Alcatraz were previously aired on 3/18/2012, which of course they were not. Bad Tivo. Bad.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

More like bad Fox... Stupid nascar. Everyone knows the only reason people watch it is for the crashes, so the rain should make it more interesting.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I was only aware that it was interrupted by a stupid car race because I read the warning on this website. I was behind on the episodes. I did a manual recording and caught it last night.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I also forced it to record. Unfortunately, I didn't notice that the HDUI no longer does it as an "SP record this episode also" and doesn't use the SP defaults so I got no padding so missed the very end. Yet another 20.2 "feature".


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm really surprised that TiVo does not have a "delete and re-record" like MythTV does. That's what I did to the Nascar I recorded a few weeks ago under the title of this episode.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I'm really surprised that TiVo does not have a "delete and re-record" like MythTV does. That's what I did to the Nascar I recorded a few weeks ago under the title of this episode.


This problem occurs so rarely that I see little need for such an option. If the TiVo behaved as it has forever and still does when using the SDUI, I would have had no problem.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> If the TiVo behaved as it has forever and still does when using the SDUI, I would have had no problem.


What does it do different in SDUI?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

smbaker said:


> What does it do different in SDUI?


It recognizes that you have an SP for the show, gives you the option to "Record this episode also", and uses the recording options you have set for the SP.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

Just did a search and it turns out the missing episode ("Love is Blind") is going to be repeated on USA and USAHD on March 30 at 4:00 PM Eastern time.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Cool. It was a decent episode.


----------



## vladtv123 (Mar 30, 2012)

The organization has teamed up with Square, a mobile payments startup that has a little card-reader that plugs into smartphones and other mobile devices.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

What organization?


----------

